# I am not rich enough to buy cheap things!



## jana.bo99

Croatian:

Nisam dovoljno bogat da kupujem jeftine stvari!

Slovenian:

Nisem dovolj bogat, da bi kupoval poceni stvari!

German:

Ich bin nicht so reich, um billige Sachen zu kaufen!

p.s. It is first of all for clothes and shoes, when you buy them cheap and after few days you throw them away, because there is no quality!


----------



## theo1006

*Dutch*
A Dutchman might just say: _Ik ben niet rijk genoeg om goedkoop te kopen_, although this is perhaps gramatically not quite correct.  So, if you prefer, you may also say: _Ik ben niet rijk genoeg om goedkope dingen te kopen.  _For _dingen _you may substitute _schoenen_ (shoes), _kleren_ (clothes) or whatever you like.

*Indonesian*
Saya tidak cukup kaya untuk membeli barang murah.

Bye,
Theo


----------



## Hakro

*In Finnish* we say it in a bit different way, but this is a very common proverb:

_Köyhällä ei ole varaa halpaan_= a poor man can't afford (buying) cheap things


----------



## Outsider

For Portuguese, I'd prefer a free translation, as well:

*Não sou rico, para comprar coisas baratas!*
*(I'm not rich, to buy cheap things!)*

This is more idiomatic than a straightforward literal translation.


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: Non sono ricco/a abbastanza per comprare cose che costano poco.

*Español*: No soy tan rico/a para comprar cosas baratas.


----------



## kusurija

Czech: Nejsem tak bohatý, abych si mohl kupovat/dovolit laciné věci/zboží.
Lithuanian: Nesu toks turtingas, kad galėčiau (sau leisti) pirkti pigias prekes.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_Nie jestem na tyle bogaty, żeby kupować tanie rzeczy!_


----------



## jazyk

Is it only me or this sentence makes no sense in whichever language you pick?


----------



## papillon

irene.acler said:


> *Español*: No soy tan rico/a para comprar cosas baratas.


Question: could I laso use the conjunction como in this example:
No soy tan rico como para comprar cosas baratas?

Russian: Я не настолько богат(а) чтобы покупать дешёвые вещи.
(Ya ne nastol'ko bogat chtoby pokupat' deshoviye veshchi)


----------



## Maja

jana.bo99 said:


> Croatian:
> Nisam dovoljno bogat da kupujem jeftine stvari!


 Same in Serbian.


----------



## theo1006

*Dutch*
In Dutch there is a proverb going like this:
_Goedkoop is duurkoop _(buying cheap is buying expensive).


----------



## HistofEng

*Haitian Creole:*

_Mwen pa rich ase pou achte bagay bon mache._


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
Ucuz şeyler alacak kadar zengin değilim.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Jazyk,

This sentence makes very big sense everywhere, where the people have not enough money and buy cheap things (clothes and shoes), where is very seldom some good quality. 
The sense is in them, that you have to throw it away after very short time; means you have to buy soon another one.

Other way around:
it is better to buy one pair of good and expensive shoes, than five cheap and bad shoes (or whatever!). 

There is a point!


----------



## Outsider

Well, if you want sayings, there is *O barato sai caro* in Portuguese, meaning "What's cheap ends up being expensive".


----------



## vpupkin

Outsider said:


> Well, if you want sayings, there is *O barato sai caro* in Portuguese, meaning "What's cheap ends up being expensive".


 Exactly same on Ukrainian:
:"Дешева рибка - пагана юшка"! (the cheap fish  - the poor broth )


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Nem vagyok elég gazdag ahhoz, hogy olcsó dolgokat vásároljak.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Outsider said:


> Well, if you want sayings, there is *O barato sai caro* in Portuguese, meaning "What's cheap ends up being expensive".


Hey Outsider, in Spanish we have de same expression, "*Lo barato sale caro*" or "*Lo barato siempre sale caro*".

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mary_Lou_31

*Slovak language:*

*Nie som tak bohatý, aby som kupoval lacné veci.*


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian (northern):*

_No so riccu abbastantzia, pro/a comporare cosas barattas_
(I'm not rich enough, to buy cheap things)


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:
_No sóc prou ric per comprar coses barates.
_
Many people say _com per _instead of _per _alone, but this is mainly proscribed.



papillon said:


> Question: could I laso use the conjunction como in this example:
> No soy tan rico como para comprar cosas baratas?



Yes.


----------



## 810senior

I haven't heard of such a saying by far in Japanese so here's just a literal translation: 安物を何個も買い求めるほど、私は豊かではない。(I'm not rich enough to buy cheap things on and on)


----------



## mataripis

If you are rich you can afford to buy many things. You will prefer better products. So the right expression should be - what are cheap things for me?


----------



## ilocas2

kusurija said:


> Czech: Nejsem tak bohatý, abych si mohl kupovat/dovolit laciné věci/zboží.



adjective levný is much more frequent than laciný in this saying

So I will post one Czech version with adjective levný:

*Nejsem tak bohatá, abych si mohla kupovat levné věci.*


----------



## stormwatch

Romanian: _Nu sunt destul de bogat, ca să-mi permit lucruri ieftine _(I am not rich enough, to afford buying cheap things). It is not about the price, as it is about the quality of the things you buy.

Another saying about the same thing: _Zgârcitul mai mult păgubește _(A cheapskate always ends up paying more).


----------



## Rani_Author

theo1006 said:


> *Indonesian*
> Saya tidak cukup kaya untuk membeli barang murah.



It doesn't make any sense in Indonesian. Because, you translated it literally word by word. As a native speaker, I even don't know what you meant by this sentence.



jazyk said:


> Is it only me or this sentence makes no sense in whichever language?



Don't worry! I feel the same with you. Because, some translations above look like a kind of literal translations. We can't translate any idioms, proverbs, idiomatic phrases, etc, with a kind of literal ones, can we? And I think, it's also a kind of something like them.



irene.acler said:


> *Italian*: Non sono ricco/a abbastanza per comprare cose che costano poco.



Carissimo @Nino83, this phrase is really translated literally like that in Italian? Or do you have any better idea?  

The proper Indonesian translation for that sentence is "Aku terlalu kaya untuk membeli barang murahan seperti itu" (I'm too rich to buy very low quality stuffs like that).

We use an ironic sentence to express it. So, we say "I'm too rich", not "I'm not rich enough". "Barang murah" is cheap stuffs. But, "barang murahan" is a kind of stuffs with very low quality.

If you want to make it very sarcastic to hear, you could say, "Saya tidak cukup kaya untuk membeli barang mahal, bukan?" (I'm not rich enough to buy expensive stuffs, am I?"

In Tetum, "Ha'u ne'e ema mukit duni, la bele hola buat ida." (This is me, a poor person indeed, can't buy anything).


----------



## Nino83

Rani_Author said:


> this phrase is really translated literally like that in Italian?


Also "non sono *così* ricco da potermi permettere cose economiche/scadenti" (lit. I'm not *so* rich to...)
But I don't know if there is a similar proverb in Italy.


----------



## Frieder

*German:*

Ich bin nicht reich genug, um billig zu kaufen (same as Dutch).

or

Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. (lit.:who buys cheap buys twice)


----------



## DaylightDelight

810senior said:


> I haven't heard of such a saying by far in Japanese so here's just a literal translation: 安物を何個も買い求めるほど、私は豊かではない。(I'm not rich enough to buy cheap things on and on)


How about 安物買いの銭失い (=lit. Buying cheap, losing money) ?


----------



## 810senior

DaylightDelight said:


> How about 安物買いの銭失い (=lit. Buying cheap, losing money) ?


Thanks for the complement! I agree that would fit it in.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Δεν είμαι νεόπλουτος/νεόπλουτη»* [ðen ˈime neˈoplutos] (masc.), [ðen ˈime neˈopluti] (fem.) --> _I'm not (a) nouveau riche_

The nominal *«νεόπλουτος, -τη, -το»* [neˈoplutos] (masc.), [neˈopluti] (fem.), [neˈopluto] (neut.) is a modern construction (1898) calqued from the Fr. _nouveau riche_.


----------



## elroy

The structure “so [adjective] to [verb]” can be tricky to render in Arabic. 

A couple attempts:

Standard Arabic:
لست غنيًا/غنيةً بما فيه الكفاية لأشتري أشياء رخيصة

Palestinian Arabic:
أنا مش غني/غنية قد ما لازم عشان أشتري إشياء رخيصة

These don’t sound particularly idiomatic to me.

I think I might go less literal:

Standard Arabic:
وضعي المادي لا يسمح لي بشراء أشياء رخيصة

Palestinian Arabic:
وضعي المادي بمسحليش أشتري إشياء رخيصة

These literally mean “My financial situation doesn’t allow me to buy cheap things.”


----------



## Sobakus

«Я не насто́лько бога́т, что́бы покупа́ть дешёвые ве́щи», a literal translation. In Russian this is known as a quote attributed to one posh person or another. When attributed to someone especially posh, such as baron Rothschild, 'I' becomes 'We' (Мы...бога́т*ы*) to convey an aristocratic manner.

You get a less clunky version if you change the first part for «Я сли́шком бе́ден» “I'm too poor”.

The home-grown equivalent is «Скупо́й пла́тит два́жды» “A miser pays twice”.


----------

